# Roof Jack on top of Torch down



## Gregavi (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, We added a 10" roof jack with a wagon cap for our new hood over range. It is a flat roof with torch down material. What would be the best way to install the roof jack. Should I cut slots in the TD in order to get the flange under the TD material and then somehow patch the cuts in the 
TD material, or just sit it on top, screw in each corner and use mastic all around, or some other way? If mastic, what product would be best? If under the TD material, what to patch it with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

set it on top, screw it down. Cold app a base and a cap sheet over the flanges.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

put some roofing cement under it, a lot, then screw through it, that will sandwich it together. you could makee it look pretty and cut a piece of troch and torch it on top but that not necessary.


----------



## Gregavi (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. We put roof cement (Henry's 208) between the flange and roof (a lot) screwed it into the existing roof and then cut a piece of "Mule-hide" to cover the flange. Hope it works.

Thanks again


----------

